# OG wire wheels?



## kirk kills (May 2, 2006)

anybody have them that can tell me how good the quality is?
and is ordering them off of H&H wheels is a good idea?
thanks


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

I have OG's no problems yet been about a year and a half chrome is great no pealing yet or any other problems.I dont know about H&H but.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

OG is good quality as far as the rim but the chrome doesnt reflect as much as dayton does. I have four sets of OG's


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kirk kills_@May 2 2006, 08:08 PM~5359135
> *anybody have them that can tell me how good the quality is?
> and is ordering them off of H&H wheels is a good idea?
> thanks
> *


how much are they gonna run you???

we on layitlow have this company that is doing really well, so the owner is doing a big sale...

you may have heard of the company.. HOMEBOYZ WIRE WHEELS...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

OG's are chinas,all chinas are created equal unless its a mclean.which no one wants to pay 30-40 bucks more for so no one sells them anymore :angry:


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

This is what my og's look like after a year and a half. im very happy with them but they are the only rims ive ever had so i have nothing to compare to.


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is another picture without the flash. it was dark outside so its hard to see. plus they are not very clean.


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

wow!! did that flash ever make the difference!! thats like the difference between some1 buying them off you and laughing in your face.


----------



## OG-87 (Feb 5, 2006)

they are as (almost) good as daytons on one condition.....if your area doesnt rain like the northwest.


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*www.LosMagnificos.com
<a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.com/db2/00103/losmagnificos.com/_uimages/Intro.jpg\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.losmagnificos.com/db2/00103/los...mages/Intro.jpg</a>*


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

i just ordered some 14x7 OGs from H&H yesterday. I spoke to Nate and he seemed cool. I paid 610 for rims and tires with the Zenith style knock off and black OG emblems. I might have over paid but I didnt wanna mess with having to mount tires. I'll let you know more when I recieve them. If Homeboys sold tire packages I would have bought from them. peace


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

Just recieved my order 2 days ago and it was complete and correct. The only thing is that the emblems dont have adhesive and Im wondering what to use to stick them to the knock off. Any suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

I have 2 sets of chrome 13x7 OG Wires.. Which I both ordered from H&H Wheels... I have had no problem with them and yes Nate is a cool guy I got them for $500.00 bucks with the 1.25 inch tires... I am very satisfied with the wheels... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

i put a set on my dads car almost a year ago an they still look new an he doesnt clean them like they should be

great wheels espically for the money


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TexxxMexxx_@May 25 2006, 04:21 PM~5496560
> *Just recieved my order 2 days ago and it  was complete and correct.  The only thing is that the emblems dont have adhesive and Im wondering what to use to stick them to the knock off.  Any suggestions? Anyone?
> *


are they plastic or metal? if you got the metal ones jsut mix up some JB weld.for plastic i guess just double sided tape? or JB too i guess


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

OG's are fine. Some of the best cars from some of the most well-known clubs use'em. I'd use them.

$250.00 vs. $1600.00 Dayton's is not a choice at all for me. Think of the money you'll save and what you can do with it.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TexxxMexxx_@May 25 2006, 04:21 PM~5496560
> *Just recieved my order 2 days ago and it  was complete and correct.  The only thing is that the emblems dont have adhesive and Im wondering what to use to stick them to the knock off.  Any suggestions? Anyone?
> *


I used gasket maker and never had a problem.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i bought sum k/o's from H&H and they sent me one wrong one and on was broken. I figured they were gonna give my a run around wen i called about it but no, they sent two new ones out that day and sernt a pre-paid shipping label so wen i got the new ones, i could just re-pack the old ones and send em back, no cost to me. I was very surprised and very happy with theyre service.

But i got a question, i thought i remebered sum one sayin that OG has a one year warranty. Is this true??


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

how do i get ahold of h&h wheels ive heard great things about them and would like to purchase a couple sets of 13's


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Get em form homeboyz hes the cheapest thing next taking a boat to china.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 25 2006, 04:34 PM~5497049
> *OG's are fine. Some of the best cars from some of the most well-known clubs use'em. I'd use them.
> 
> $250.00 vs. $1600.00 Dayton's is not a choice at all for me. Think of the money you'll save and what you can do with it.
> *


you will save but remember theres no shine like d's or z's  like having a folex or a rolex which would you rather have?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

so damn true mickey! you pay for you get


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 31 2006, 12:33 AM~5523974
> *so  damn  true mickey! you  pay  for you  get
> *


 :uh: 

Keith-*you pay for you get* translation- You get what you pay for.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Shit, if thats the case, buy one set for the street and one for the shows. Still save 1000 that way.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

A plaqued up Imperial car with OG's....I have no complaints about them.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Im gonna be on some Z's myself...got money now homies :biggrin:


----------

